# What do I have?



## Malvin (May 15, 2012)

I can email pictures of my Schwinn to the person who can help me identify it and also serial number:  E93614              Thanks   mitchjeanette@bellsouth.net


----------



## Nickinator (May 15, 2012)

Malvin said:


> I can email pictures of my Schwinn to the person who can help me identify it and also serial number.  Thanks   mitchjeanette@bellsouth.net




I can help identify it nickinator1@gmail.com


----------



## greenephantom (May 16, 2012)

Neat bike. I didn't run the serial, only a moment to type with kids running around.  Your red bike is/was what is known as a B-6 or it could be a Phantom, there was overlap in production of these models '50 - '52.  Missing tank and front light cover and guard, all of which are available in reproduction.  Desirable bike, but will require lots of work.  But all the old dudes in this hobby love fixing stuff up.  If you're selling, sell it as-is. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 17, 2012)

Ah, Levon... yes, he shall be a good man. Anyways, is that serial complete? The bike looks like a 50's but the serial looks like a pre-48. Where is the serial located on the bike?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 17, 2012)

Looks like the remnants of a really, really, REALLY red phantom.


----------



## Malvin (May 18, 2012)

ozzmonaut said:


> Ah, Levon... yes, he shall be a good man. Anyways, is that serial complete? The bike looks like a 50's but the serial looks like a pre-48. Where is the serial located on the bike?



 The serial number is complete E93614 and is located by the left rear axle mount.


----------



## Stingman (May 25, 2012)

Going by the serial number you have a May of 1959 frame. It looks like it has obvioulsy been spray painted. Making a guess, I would have to think you have a 59 Phantom? The locking springer, balloon tires, rear rack, sprocket, pedals. Cool find!


----------



## silvercreek (May 26, 2012)

The only question I have is, Huh?

About the bike, I also think it's a Phantom.


----------

